# Nickel Plated Pope / Columbia Identification



## frampton (Feb 13, 2018)

The badge is missing, but an outline of it exists. I would like to find the correct badge, maybe year and model, and any information about the bike that can be provided.

Handlebar diameter is 3/4".
Main frame tubes are 1".

Pictures are from the person I bought it from.

Thank you.


----------



## frampton (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2018)

Those are the kool bars with unscrewing ferules.


----------



## frampton (Feb 13, 2018)

I have seen Pope / Columbia badges with a hand stamped model number.


----------



## frampton (Feb 18, 2018)

Wheelbase is 41-1/2".   Might be an identifying statistic.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 20, 2018)

These pics may help: Columbia Pope Model #164 from 1905.


----------



## frampton (Feb 20, 2018)

Thank you, I see many similar characteristics.


----------



## removed (Feb 21, 2018)

my grip making friend says they are 7/8" handlebars... i just asked him about mine


----------



## frampton (Feb 21, 2018)

For a minute there you had me doubting my measuring ability.  So I went out in the garage and measured again, twice.  They are in fact 3/4" o.d. Maybe someone can chime in on that.


----------



## removed (Feb 21, 2018)

im just going by what he said, my bad then... sorry. enjoy your bike


----------



## frampton (Feb 21, 2018)

You and your friend are right. Most handlebars are indeed 7/8". When I bought this bike I was intrigued about the small diameter.


----------



## removed (Feb 21, 2018)

frampton said:


> You and your friend are right. Most handlebars are indeed 7/8". When I bought this bike I was intrigued about the small diameter.



Ty


----------



## frampton (Sep 7, 2018)

Any new ideas or comments on this nickel plated beauty?


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 7, 2018)

My thoughts circa 1902 - 1909 Mr. Columbia might know exactly.


----------

